# CPC Certified, Military Veteran Seeking Employment Opportunity



## conrad  (Aug 12, 2014)

Conrad Barrera
Located in Concord, CA 94520
Phone: (707)761-5923
Conrad.Barrera1985@gmail.com

To Whom It May Concern,

After completing the Medical Billing & Coding Program at Carrington College California, I would like to offer my expertise in order to make a valuable contribution to your company. I currently hold a Certified Professional Coder (CPC) Credential with the AAPC. I have experience in medical billing in a Workers Compensations clinic. I also retain extensive knowledge of ICD-9-CM, CPT Coding, HCPCS Level II, and some ICD-10-CM skills. I believe I hold the capability to contribute effectively to your ongoing success.

I possess a positive attitude and high degree of motivation that makes the duties associated with this position easy and fun to do. My knowledge of coding standards and the ability to carry out all processes in a time efficient manner dictate that I have what your company is looking for in terms of quality service. In addition, my experience of the medical billing world and its intricacies ensures that I bring all claims to fruition by making sure that my follow up procedures with insurance companies are effective.

Furthermore, I am able to ensure and maintain good rapport with customers and insurance company agents in order to orchestrate a smooth flow of operations at all times. Working in an environment which is conducive to high quality and customer satisfaction, and keeping in mind the policies and procedures put forth by the company, I have developed a skill set that is definitely superior to those of other contenders for this position.

My resume contains a detailed account of my experience and accomplishments in medical billing and coding as well as my military history. I would appreciate a meeting where we can discuss my expertise and goals in detail. Please feel free to contact me at any time if you need any further augmentation to my claims here.

Thank you for your time and consideration.


Sincerely,



Conrad J. Barrera


*Professional Profile*

Extremely organized and attentive Medical Billing and Coding student with an extensive military background; seeking an excellent opportunity were I may contribute my outstanding work ethics and acquired Medical Billing & Coding skills in a fast-paced environment that promotes training and professional growth. 

*Education*

Certified Professional Coder (CPC) via AAPC
_July 12, 2014_

Carrington College California - Pleasant Hill, California 
_December 2013-Present_
Medical Billing & Coding Associate Degree Program
- Presidents List for Academic Excellence (4.0 GPA)

Laney College - Oakland, California
_August 2011-September 2013_
- Associates Degree Program in Culinary Arts

US Army Signal School - Fort Gordon, Georgia   
_May 2005-September 2005_
U.S. Army Signal Support Systems Specialist Certification
- Honor Graduate of Course and Regimental Affiliation

*Summary of Professional Skills*

-         Medical terminology and anatomy
-         Basic oral anatomy and terminology
-         CPT/ICD-9 coding
-         Some ICD-10 coding knowledge
-         Health insurance processing
-         Dental insurance processing
-         Patient billing and collections
-         Hospital billing
-         Medicare, Medicaid & Medi-Cal
-         Workers Compensation claims
-         Electronic Health Records
-         CMS-1500 and UB-04 Forms
-         Managed care
-         Computerized Software
-         Microsoft Word/Excel/Powerpoint
-         Patient Scheduling
-         Typing (50 WPM)
-         Disability claims
-         HIPAA Compliance
-         Insurance Appeals

*Work History*

Contra Costa Industrial Medical Clinic    
_July 2014-Present_
(Internship for Carrington College)
Specializing in Physical Therapy billing for Worker?s Compensation
Processing Workers Compensation claims, including follow up on partial or unpaid claims.
Processing Drug & Alcohol Testing claims, including follow up on unpaid claims.

United States Army - Fort Polk, Louisiana    
_January 2005-November 2010_
Signal Support Systems Specialist (25U)
-E-5 Sergeant, primarily responsible for working with battlefield signal support systems and terminal devices.
-Install, maintain, and troubleshoot signal support equipment and terminal devices.
-Provide technical assistance and training for user owned and operated automated telecommunication computer systems, and for local area networks and routers
--Operation Enduring Freedom (Afghanistan): March 2006-November 2006
--Operation Iraqi Freedom (Iraq): November 2007-January 2009

*Awards*

The Army Commendation Medal ∙ The Army Achievement Medal (2 awards) ∙ The Good Conduct Medal ∙ The National Defense Service Medal ∙ The Iraq Campaign Medal ∙ The Afghanistan Campaign Medal ∙ The Global War on Terrorism Ribbon ∙ The Overseas Service Ribbon (2 awards) ∙ The Non Commissioned Officer Development Ribbon ∙ The Army Service Ribbon ∙ The North Atlantic Treaty Organization (NATO) Ribbon ∙


----------



## veddy (Sep 11, 2014)

*Remote coding positions*

Job Title: Remote Certified Coders/Auditors Wanted 50 Positions available
Employer:	MedSave USA
Type:	Hourly Part-TimeFull-Time
Skills:	HCC or Chronic Condition coding/auditing (Ability to work remotely)
Specialties:	Minimum 2 years coding experience with previous HCC or Chronic Condition Coding experience
Required Certifications:	CCSP RHIA,RHIT or CPMA,one of the following CPC,CCS,CPC-H
Preferred Certifications:	CCSP RHIA,CPC-H,CCS,one of the following CPC,RHIT or CPMA
Required Experience:	1 to 2 years
Preferred Experience:	3 to 4 years
Location:	Hauppauge, NY
Date Posted:	9/4/2014
MedSave, a National Record Retrieval and Coding Company is currently looking for Amazingly Talented AAPC and/or AHIMA Certified Medical Coders and Auditors to work remotely coding charts from the comfort of your home office .

We currently have an additional 50 positions open for strong dedicated professional coders seeking a fulfilling and dynamic career providing superior coding and excellent customer service to our clients.  

Our certified coders review, analyze, and code diagnostic information within a patient's medical record based on client specific guidelines.  Each coder will ensure compliance with established ICD-9, CM coding guidelines, third party reimbursement policies, regulations and accreditation guidelines.

Both Part Time (20hrs/week) and Full Time (40hrs/week) available work on your schedule from the comfort of your  home office.  



Applying
Apply online at: https://www.smartrecruiters.com/Med...ditors-wanted-for-remote-hcc-coding-positions

or send resume to careers@medsaveusa.co


----------

